# A new dungeon map every day (throughout May)



## Kris

Maybe it's a bit of a crazy idea, but I thought I would attempt to draw a small dungeon area (100ft x 100ft / 20 x 20 squares) each day this month, and post the results here.

Sometimes I might have a rough idea in mind for the purpose of some of the rooms (suggestions of what to include are welcome), while other times I might just draw a random collection of chambers and passages (like the one posted below). In either case I'm going to keep the rooms relatively free of furnishings/clutter so that they are fairly generic in nature.

I'm also thinking of leaving them black and white for now (unless folks would really prefer me to do otherwise), and I'm hoping that it'll be a fun little project to work on (as I kinda like drawing this kind of stuff anyway), and I figured we could always use more dungeons right? 

Anyway, it's probably time I stopped rambling and posted the map I created yesterday...

*MAY 1ST MAP*


----------



## Kris

And now, todays offering...

*MAY 2ND MAP*


----------



## Crazy Eights

Very cool.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kris

Hmmm... 10ft gap... running start... how hard can it be? 

*MAY 3RD MAP*


----------



## Morbius_of_Oz

*Wow!*

Wow!

These are really good, and not cluttered. Too many times I have seen in otherwise good books, maps that are cluttered and overdrawn in photoshop that are useless for GMs.

I like these. A lot.

Craig J. Brain


----------



## Kris

Thanks for the kind words guys. Glad you like them 

...only 28 more to go


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Wow! Thanks for doing this!

Any chance of color?


----------



## Kris

If there is enough call for colour versions I'll post them here (in bulk) once I've finished all 31 black and white versions (as I'll need to go back and tinker with a few bits here and there to get them looking right).


----------



## Mallachaz_Nightbane

These look great Kris ;-)  ..and a good idea to boot


----------



## Kris

_Daddy daddy get me out of here..._

*MAY 4TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

As a quick experiment I have blown the first map up to battlematt size and made it into a six page pdf.

I'll be honest and say that it doesn't look that great when blown up to such an extent, but I've dropped a couple of filters over the top to try and eliminate some of the pixelation.

Anyway, I'm not sure if I'll go ahead and do this to all the maps, but I figured I'd post this example here, and see what you guys think.

www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/generic_dungeon_01.pdf _...link updated in post #44_

(note that I printed these out in black & white draft quality on my printer and I guess they looked OK)


----------



## Crazy Eights

Kris said:


> Anyway, I'm not sure if I'll go ahead and do this to all the maps, but I figured I'd post this example here, and see what you guys think.




I haven't had a chance to print this out yet to see what it looks like on paper, but I don't think it looks too pixelated at all.

It might be a lot of work for you to give all your may maps this treatment, but it would officially be bad ass to have a chunk of battle mat sized dungeon tiles like this.

Again, thanks for the cool stuff!


----------



## Kris

Yeah, it would be some extra work - but I might look into it.

Maybe, if enough folks express an interest, I'll make that June's project


----------



## Keith Robinson

These are great map, Kris.

Are these done entirely in photoshop (or whatever software you use) or is there any freehand involved?


----------



## Kris

A lot of it is done in photoshop, but I create the basic layout first in a vector graphics program called Greenstreet Draw4 ...which I'll then export as a bitmap image - which will look something like this:






That image then gets loaded into photoshop, which is where I attempt to pretty it up a bit.

I suppose there is nothing stopping me from doing it 100% in photoshop, but I find it easier to work with vector graphics first - probably just because I have been using this 'Draw4' software for years now.


----------



## Parduz

...silently watching this thread... count me in the folks that show interest for whatever


----------



## Michael Silverbane

Hey, this is awesome!

Uh...  That is all...


----------



## Kris

Here's the next one... which (not surprisingly) looks somewhat like the unfinished sample I posted yesterday...

*MAY 5TH MAP*


----------



## Keith Robinson

Kris said:


> A lot of it is done in photoshop, but I create the basic layout first in a vector graphics program called Greenstreet Draw4 ...which I'll then export as a bitmap image ...snip... That image then gets loaded into photoshop, which is where I attempt to pretty it up a bit.




Ah, I see.  It's interesting to see how the vector image turned out - very nicely, I might add.

Many thanks for insight


----------



## Kris

A dungeon within a dungeon:

*MAY 6TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Also, since I've got a few finished now, I thought it would be nice to piece these 6 together and see how they look when arranged into a larger dungeon:


----------



## weem

Awesome work Kris, very nice looking - I have looked them over a few times now, hehe.

I was hoping I could get your opinion on a new project I've started, seeing as how you enjoy making maps as well. If you have a minute, hit up the link in my sig below (the big one about encounter rooms) - its to another post here on ENW. It's something you might be interested in and I could really use your feedback


----------



## Kris

Once again, thanks to everyone for their comments 



weem said:


> I was hoping I could get your opinion on a new project I've started




I'll check it out as soon as I'm done posting here.


----------



## Kris

Looking at the previous six maps pieced together, I figured that there wasn't enough plain/simple rooms and passages. So, to rectify that, the next couple of maps will be nothing but empty rooms (to do with as you will):

*MAY 7TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

More empty rooms & passages...

*MAY 8TH MAP*


----------



## jaerdaph

I love this idea Kris, and your maps continue to excel in both form and function! And since they aren't cluttered up with "dungeon dressing", they are very utilitarian as well.


----------



## JDragon

Nice looking maps.

Would you be willing to share the process you are using in Photoshop to add the details to your vector image?

Thanks

JD


----------



## Kris

JDragon said:


> Would you be willing to share the process you are using in Photoshop to add the details to your vector image




I'll try and get a quick tutorial up later on today... but in the meantime here is today's map:

*MAY 9TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Kris said:


> I'll try and get a quick tutorial up later on today...



Actually, now that I think about it, I posted something similar over on a different message board a few years ago (where I used to post under the name of 'Hador')

Here's the link:
RPGHost Community Forums - How to create simple dungeon plans

However, that example was drawn in photoshop... but the principle is exactly the same (the only difference now would be that I've already got the basic shape of the dungeon drawn out - so I can just use the 'select > colour range' tool to make all the different layers - rather than having to draw them).


----------



## JDragon

Thanks for the link, it was very helpful.

I also found a great method for doing a grid in that same thread. 

I was wondering if you are using preloaded filters or stuff you have made / found your self?

What ever the case may be would you be willing to share?

Thanks

JD


----------



## Kris

JDragon said:


> I was wondering if you are using preloaded filters or stuff you have made / found your self?



Right now I'm using photoshop 7 (yeah I know it's a little old  ), and any 'styles' or custom lighting effects etc. I use, I have created myself within photoshop.

In all honesty it has just been a matter of trial and error really, and for the most part it is just by playing around with the 'style' of each layer that I have achieved this effect and (I hope) developed my own 'look' (though in truth they still probably look similar to other folks work - as how many different ways can you draw a dungeon passage  ).

So basically, I would recommend that anyone wishing to do something similar should just give it a try. Just tinker around with bevel/emboss, drop shadows, pattern overlay, etc... and find something that works for you.


----------



## Kris

*MAY 10TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

*MAY 11TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

*MAY 12TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Also, here's a look at the 2nd map I did - blown up to battlematt scale.

http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/generic_dungeon_02.pdf _...link updated in post #44_

However, if I did this to all of the maps I create this month, that would make more than 8ft x 10ft of dungeon to explore


----------



## frankthedm

Very nice. Also, thanks for making the really open ones. There are some good things to be said for 'realistically' cramped dungeons, but it gets really inconvenient for players when there is not enough space to move around their own party. And what is worse, too many choke points make using large monsters really problematic if using 3.5/4E basing standards.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Kris said:


> Also, here's a look at the 2nd map I did - blown up to battlematt scale.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/generic_dungeon_02.pdf
> 
> However, if I did this to all of the maps I create this month, that would make more than 8ft x 10ft of dungeon to explore




That would be fine with me!    Heck, I'd even buy a pdf of the entire map set, once you're done with all 31 maps.

Nice work on the maps; I'm really enjoying them.  Thanks for sharing.

Are you going to do more 'composite' maps where you put several together (like you did for maps 01-06 last week)?


----------



## Kris

Thanks for the comments/complements 



Barendd Nobeard said:


> Are you going to do more 'composite' maps where you put several together (like you did for maps 01-06 last week)?




I was thinking that on the 31st, instead of drawing another small area  I might piece all of the previous 30 maps together to create one huge dungeon complex, and post that instead (though I'm not 100% sure yet).


----------



## Kris

*MAY 13TH MAP*


----------



## Dimitris

They are very nice.


----------



## Kris

*MAY 14TH MAP*


----------



## Keith Robinson

Nice floor mosiac/magic circle (or whatever people want to use it for).  I really do like the style of the maps.


----------



## Kris

Nearly half way there...

*MAY 15TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Also, I wonder if I could get a few opinions on how best to format these - as I'm probably going to make them available for download from my website.

I am currently leaning towards something like this:
generic_dungeons

i.e. something quite plain & simple - and being black and white, hopefully not too demanding on the printer ink (as they look usable in 'draft quality' on my own printer).

_(note that only the first two work at the moment)_


----------



## Crazy Eights

I like the first one you have up there.  I agree, simple and easy on the printer is definitely the way to go.

Oh, and while I was there I checked out the rest of the site and took a peek at Werewolves of Hargaldor.  Nice site you have there.


----------



## Kris

Crazy Eights said:


> ...took a peek at Werewolves of Hargaldor.  Nice site you have there.




Thanks 

I've not really had any feedback regarding that adventure ...so I'm hoping it doesn't suck too much.

But hopefully there are a few other things on the site that folks may find useful.


----------



## Kris

Kris said:


> Also, I wonder if I could get a few opinions... ... note that only the first two work at the moment




Just a quick update ...all six are working now 
generic_dungeons


----------



## Kris

*MAY 16TH MAP*


----------



## Redrobes

*Scripting*

Hi Kris, these maps are great. I am a regular poster on the Cartographers Guild :: Homepage and some of us experimented with map scripting. A chap RobA has written a script which takes the maps a lot like what you produce from the vector app and automatically turns them into the maps like your final without the extra embellishments. If your interested then its here:

Subterrainian Map Prettier Script - Cartographers' Guild

If your a member already then forgive my sieve like memory !.

It makes making a standard dungeon very simple - you only need to generate a black and white map of the floor space and it textures, shadows, and grids it for you.


----------



## Kris

*MAY 17TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Redrobes said:


> Hi Kris, these maps are great.



Thanks - glad you like 'em 




Redrobes said:


> If your a member already then forgive my sieve like memory



I did register with that forum quite a while back - though I don't think I ever posted anything there (as I usually post any artwork/maps here).




Redrobes said:


> A chap RobA has written a script... ...It makes making a standard dungeon very simple



That script looks like a handy tool and seems to work quite well. However, I still kinda prefer the look I get from my own methods (I guess it's just a personal preference thing, plus the fact I'm a little stubborn and stuck in my ways  ), but the script does look to make cool maps with minimal effort.


----------



## Kris

*MAY 18TH MAP*


----------



## Fredrik Svanberg

These maps will work great for an abandoned dwarven outpost I've been trying to build. Thanks for making them!


----------



## Kris

*MAY 19TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Fredrik Svanberg said:


> These maps will work great for an abandoned dwarven outpost I've been trying to build...



I also did a more in-depth Moria-style, orc-infested, dungeon a while back (I didn't map it out entirely - just the route I guessed the party would take) ...so if that would be of interest to you, you can find it here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...-painting/191101-dwarven-hall-maps-contd.html


----------



## Brakkart

Big thanks for creating and posting all these maps Kris and I'm looking forward to those still to come. I can see me getting tonnes of use out of them. I'm terrible at map making, so these dungeon tiles of yours will be a big help.


----------



## Kris

*MAY 20TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Brakkart said:


> Big thanks for creating and posting all these maps... ...these dungeon tiles of yours will be a big help.



No problem


----------



## Kris

Just a quick update...

The first 12 maps are now available at battlemat scale:

generic_dungeons


----------



## Kris

Due to the forums being down the past few days I guess I have some catching up to do... so here are the maps I have drawn but was unable to post during that time:

*MAY 21ST MAP*





*MAY 22ND MAP*





*MAY 23RD MAP*


----------



## Kris

*MAY 24TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Has anyone printed any of these maps out at all? ...if so are they printing really dark?

They look fine on both my monitors (tried them on a LCD and a CRT) ...but they have started to print really dark since I've refilled the ink in my printer 

However, if it's not just my printer, then I'll need to go back and adjust the levels so that they print out better - so if anyone could let me know, that would be great


----------



## Kris

*MAY 25TH MAP*


----------



## Is_907

Fantastic works! I like the simplicity of these dungeon segments. You leave plenty open to imagination for expansion!

Any chance you'll extend this beyond May?


----------



## Kris

Thanks 

I doubt I'll carry on with this past May ...though I might try something similar in the future with cave maps (or maybe I'll try and draw one small building per week or something like that) ...but don't hold me to that


----------



## Kris

*MAY 26TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

*MAY 27TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

I know I said I probably wasn't going to arrange any of the tiles into larger maps until I've got them all finished ...but I guess I couldn't help myself 

So I've put together a quick dungeon that is made up of three of the tiles posted above (and a couple of extra dead ends - which I'll probably post later on).

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/water_dungeon.jpg


----------



## Rhun

Great thread! Thanks. I think I can use some of these.


----------



## frankthedm

Kris said:


> So I've put together a quick dungeon that is made up of three of the tiles posted above (and a couple of extra dead ends - which I'll probably post later on).
> 
> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/water_dungeon.jpg



Thanks, though do you have that image in a unkeyed version?


----------



## Kris

Yep   ...here it is:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/water_dungeon_v2.jpg


----------



## Kris

*MAY 28TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

Almost done...

*MAY 29TH MAP*


----------



## Kris

*MAY 30TH MAP*


----------



## Keith Robinson

Great thread, Kris - and a real feat of endurance to get one a day done for a month!

So, are you going to join all these up as a finale, or do one last piece?  I thought what you did in a an earlier post when you joined them up was fun, and it would be good to see everything as one big dungeon.

Anyway, looking forward to your final offering tomorrow, whether it's to bring everything together or another chunk of dungeon.

Many thanks


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Thanks again for sharing this great work!

I am eagerly (and sadly!) awaiting the final map tomorrow!


----------



## Kris

Thanks for the kind words and the continued interest guys 

Hopefully this will answer your questions...


...for today's offering I have a huge mega-dungeon made up of all 30 previous maps (though I've had to shrink it down a little to keep it under the 1MB limit of my photobucket account):

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/30_dungeons.jpg

If anyone is crazy enough to print the entire thing out at battlemat scale (which you'll soon be able to do by visiting the generic_dungeons page of my website) it would be over 8ft wide and 10ft long 


But I know that that on it's own is not really a new map for today ...so I've also put together a number of small 'dead-end' type corridors/rooms to give the maps a bit more variety - just so that the entrances/exits don't always have to lead to another dungeon complex:

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_1.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_2.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_3.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_4.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_5.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_6.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_7.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dead_end_8.jpg


----------



## Kris

So there you have it ...I'm finally done 

I'm going to try and update my website over the next couple of days, so you'll be able to download all the pdf versions there 


Now then...

...anyone up for writing some encounters? (I'm joking of course).


----------



## Crazy Eights

Kris,

I just want to say once again, thanks for all the hard work.  These look really nice, and all the maps combined looks amazing.  I'd also like to echo Kyngdoms and say that this was a heck of a feat of endurance to get a map out each and every day this month.  Now to find somewhere to put this all to use in game....


----------



## jaerdaph

Well done, Kris, well done - thanks again for being so generous with your talent!


----------



## Kris

Thanks 

It actually turned out to be a fun little project to work on.

Anyway, I've got everything ready for my website's (monthly) update tomorrow - so the battlemat versions (and a pdf file containing all the above maps as one download) will be available then.

(and, just as a side note, if anyone does ever print them all out, and has a big enough gaming table to piece them all together as a huge battlematt, then it would be great to see a photograph of that  )


----------



## Kris

As promised, I've updated my website - and all the above maps can now be downloaded (at battlemat scale) on the following page:

generic_dungeons

As I have previously said, they don't look great when blown up to such an extent - but I kinda figured that they are not really something that can be used over and over again ...and as such folks are not gonna want to waste a lot of ink (or glossy paper) to print them out.

So as a quick battlematt (printed in B&W and possibly 'draft' or some form of 'ink saving' quality on normal paper) they should look OK ...and they might even save a bit of 'drawing the map out' time come game night 

So if anyone does use them, I'd love to hear how good/bad they were received by your players.


----------



## Michael Silverbane

I'm going to be using some of these maps this weekend for a D&D4 one-shot.  I've printed out and pieced together four or five of them for an impromptu dungeon and will be populating them with various critters.  

Hopefully I'll be able to post pics afterwards.

Also, I'd love some natural cavern pieces done in the same size and style if you get he urge to work on a similar project in the future.


----------



## rebaccawood911

*Hello*

Thats very very pretty cool man,,,,,


----------



## Kris

Michael Silverbane said:


> I'm going to be using some of these maps this weekend for a D&D4 one-shot...



Sounds good - and although the maps have took a little time to prepare, hopefully they'll speed up the game come game night by eliminating the 'just let me draw it out' factor before each battle.



Michael Silverbane said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to post pics afterwards.



That would be really cool 



Michael Silverbane said:


> Also, I'd love some natural cavern pieces done in the same size and style...



I've got no plans to try that yet ...but I have done one prototype just to see how it might look - so I'll probably get round to it eventually.


----------



## Wenin

Have you considered doing a video of you making one of these maps and publishing that on your website?  For you to make them one a day, you must be fast!  I'd like to learn how to make maps fast.


----------



## Kris

Wenin said:


> Have you considered doing a video of you making one of these maps and publishing that on your website?  For you to make them one a day, you must be fast!  I'd like to learn how to make maps fast.



Never really thought about it to be honest, but in truth, drawing a plain, empty, dungeon isn't all that time consuming once you have got all your textures and stuff worked out (as it's getting those done and settling on a style, that can take some time).

Maybe in the future I'll download the free 'inkscape' and 'GIMP' software packages and try my hand a dungeon maps with those. That way I could possibly do a tutorial that anyone could follow (as they are free art programs after all) and we could all settle on a particular style/look ...and then any number of people could start making dungeon tiles that look exactly the same (style wise) - thus creating a huge library for folks to use/piece together.

I dunno if it would work (or if someone else would like to do something similar), but I think it might be worth considering.


----------



## buddhafrog

wow, this is so helpful.  I'm sure most people know about these maps but this is the first I've seen.... Just wanted to say thanks and bump this in case there were other new folks like myself who could use these.


----------



## Kris

Glad you like the maps 

There is also another thread around here where I did a similar thing with a few sci-fi maps (though I only ever got around to doing 6).

Anyway, I hope you get some good use out of them ...and if you ever get chance to post how well/bad the maps were received by your players, then that would be good to hear


----------



## Kris

Since this thread got bumped recently I figured I'd post this here...

...while I doubt I'll ever attempt a dungeon map every day again (I don't know what I was thinking at the time  ), I was however considering doing something similar (with the same style of maps) over on my shiny new blog once every week (assuming time allows).

So I just thought I would ask if folks would be interested in me doing something like this?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Kris said:
			
		

> So I just thought I would ask if folks would be interested in me doing something like this?




Yes!   That would be great.


Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Kris

OK then, I'm going to go ahead with this and see how I get on 

So ...for anyone who is interested, there should now be a new map (very similar to those I drew in this thread) posted every Monday over on my blog:

The Crooked Staff Blog

Oh ...and happy new year everyone!


----------



## jaerdaph

Well, I always like looking at maps, so if it's something you feel you want to do, I'd be more than willing and pleased to check it out!


----------

